# lots of familiar names; hello everyone.



## dr pangloss (Dec 16, 2009)

Hello everyone.  Some of you know me from MD or from RX (recently sworn off).

I usually participate in the science section.  i have a phd in cell biology of neurons.  i also have a background in cognitive neuroscience as well.

obviously im interested in and study and am fairly well rounded with the things bodybuilders do.

anyway, cheers.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2009)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

dr pangloss welcome to IM! 

We are glad you joined us, be sure to review our top selling bodybuilding & fat loss books

If you're looking for high quality supplements check out IronMagLabs Supplements

Please sign up for our Newsletter! (get 2 free ebooksl!)


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 16, 2009)

thank you.  I was invited by both heavy iron and patrick bateman.  I see Mike the Ripper is here.  Nice to see you Mike.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 16, 2009)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 16, 2009)

Hey doc! glad you made it. Now we can all talk geek together =)


----------



## MtR (Dec 16, 2009)

dr pangloss said:


> thank you. I was invited by both heavy iron and patrick bateman. I see Mike the Ripper is here. Nice to see you Mike.


 

My two fave chem guys back in the same place.  I love it.  As always, good to see you doc.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 16, 2009)

dr pangloss said:


> Hello everyone.  Some of you know me from MD or from RX (recently sworn off).
> 
> I usually participate in the science section.  i have a phd in cell biology of neurons.  i also have a background in cognitive neuroscience as well.
> 
> ...



glad you made it over here, it's good to have another doc in the house, and feel free to invite anyone else from Md or Rx.


----------



## kraken (Dec 16, 2009)

Glad to see you Dr.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 16, 2009)

kraken said:


> Glad to see you Dr.


 
Hello to the grandmaster and digital lord of the internet past.  Folks, if you dont know it, Kraken is the god of archiving inconvenient posts, so keep your nose clean and be honest, or he will provide a post you will have wished had gone away.

cheers bro!


----------



## kraken (Dec 16, 2009)

dr pangloss said:


> Hello to the grandmaster and digital lord of the internet past. Folks, if you dont know it, Kraken is the god of archiving inconvenient posts, so keep your nose clean and be honest, or he will provide a post you will have wished had gone away.
> 
> cheers bro!


Haha! I have an insane memory. Drives people crazy.


----------



## GFR (Dec 16, 2009)

Good to see you here Dr P, I am  looking forward to your chem and science posts.


----------



## hardly krishna (Dec 17, 2009)

dr pangloss said:


> Hello everyone.  Some of you know me from MD or from RX (recently sworn off).
> 
> I usually participate in the science section.  i have a phd in cell biology of neurons.  i also have a background in cognitive neuroscience as well.
> 
> ...


DP how old you are?  My old boss had a PhD in Neuroscience from UC Berkley, and another from University of Chicago.  Ran the science department @ Case Western here in Cleveland...until he bought a strip club.


Good to see you & so many others here.


----------



## dr pangloss (Dec 17, 2009)

hardly krishna said:


> DP how old you are? My old boss had a PhD in Neuroscience from UC Berkley, and another from University of Chicago. Ran the science department @ Case Western here in Cleveland...until he bought a strip club.
> 
> 
> Good to see you & so many others here.


 

lol.  that's a great story.  Actually Story Landis ran the neuroscience program at Case until she took the job as head of NINDS.

Small world.

I'm in my 40s though.  Story is old.


----------



## hardly krishna (Dec 17, 2009)

dr pangloss said:


> lol.  that's a great story.  Actually Story Landis ran the neuroscience program at Case until she took the job as head of NINDS.
> 
> Small world.
> 
> I'm in my 40s though.  Story is old.


haha, do you know David Shapiro??


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 17, 2009)

no but he's great friends with dr. kevorkian.


----------



## hardly krishna (Dec 17, 2009)

juggernaut said:


> no but he's great friends with dr. kevorkian.


if he could introduce me that'd be great, I plan on my life peaking @ 36..so lets set up the consultation anytime around there.


----------



## juggernaut (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll end you for 50 bucks and a jug of casein.


----------

